# Repair Item Charts



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I am really getting into fixing up my Lionel items and have a little workshop setup on my workbench. I am getting supplies from Jeff at Train Tender.
I am a chart guy and I found/made 3 great ones
1. Lionel Bulb Chart
2. Lionel Prewar Tender/Loco Chart
3. Lionel Postwar Tender/Loco Chart

I can't find a chart on the Lionel screws or one on the rivets.
I want to have some common ones around so when I am fixing something I have the right parts. 
Does anyone have a chart that shows the most common screws/rivets?
I found a guy on Ebay that sells an assortment of Rivets that I can go from. 
I also found Dr. Tinkers pdf on Lionel screws, rivets, and springs page, but it wasn't what I am looking for.

I guess what I want is:
Rivet 566-16 is used on blah, blah. blah and blah.
Does any of this make sense?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I dug the attached diagram/parts list out of some prewar files. Might help you out ...

TJ


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

That helps! 
Thanks TJ it is going in my repair binder!


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

i wish i had the enthusiasm to do that. too lazy =)


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Here is a perfect example of why I am looking for these charts.
I am repairing a Lionel 6466W Tender and I am missing 1 of the 4 mounting screws.
I can not find which item # that specific screw is.
It shouldn't be that hard.... right?


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

I would just take one of the remaining three screws to the local hardware store/tractor supply/lumberyard and find a match there.

I like charts and notes and tips and such, but I lose paper all the time. I have to keep stuff like that on the PC.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Handy Andy,
That is a great idea... I have a mom and pop hardware store very close to here that I can go to. Probably a lot cheaper than a Lionel screw too!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Andy,

Not sure about postwar screws, but Lionel used a 4-36 screw quite commonly on many of its prewar locos and accessories. The 4-36 thread is not something you'll find at your local hardware store ... you can get it through some Lionel parts dealers, though.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I get the 4-36 screws from The Train Tender.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

This is why my head is spinning 

From Train Tenders Site

4-36X1/8R	round head slotted black	0.20
4-36X3/16B	binding head slotted black screw	0.20
4-36X3/16N	round head slotted nickel	0.25
4-36X3/16R	round head slotted black	0.20
4-36X3/16RN	round head nickle screw	0.20
4-36X1/4B	binding head screw slotted black	0.20
4-36X1/4R	round head black slotted screw	0.20
4-36X1/4RB	round head slotted brass	0.20
4-36X1/4RN	round head slotted nickel	0.20
4-36X1/4P	fillister head nickle prewar body	0.20
4-36X1/4R2	1656 coupler mount phillips black	0.25
4-36X5/16B	round head slotted brass	0.20
4-36X5/16RN	round head slotted nickel	0.20
4-36X5/16RB	round head slotted black	0.20
4-36X3/8F	flat head black slotted	0.20
4-36X3/8RB	round head slotted brass	0.20
4-36X3/8RN	round head slotted nickel	0.20
4-36X3/8R	round head slotted black	0.20
4-36X1/2R	round head black (700E pickup)	0.20
4-36X1/2F	flat head slotted screw 700T frame	0.20
4-36X5/8R	round head slotted	0.20
4-36X3/4R	round head slotted LIMITED	0.20
4-36N	hex nut nickle	0.25


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I keep a pile of the longer 4-36 screws on hand (5/8", I think), and then simply trim them to length as needed.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you buy the screws (or any small parts ) off Jeff check out the bulk list.

If the screw is listed as .20 a screw for one, in the bulk list you can get the min 25 count for .10 apiece. ( Not the actual price I just made them up as an example.) 
You will say some money buying from the bulk list.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good tip, Ed ... I've done that myself with Jeff.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah I saw the bulk... I am working feverishly on getting answers to finding these lists.
When I get my results I will share with the class.
I will not fail!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I have one of those binders..... This helps me as well. Thanx


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Good I am glad this stuff will help others too.
Here is what I have so far
These are Lionel Tender/Loco matchups for Prewar

View attachment Lionel Prewar Tender List 1.pdf

View attachment Lionel Prewar Tender List 2.pdf

View attachment Lionel Prewar Tender List 3.pdf


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a list that I think has been posted here, but it bears repeating.  You might find this useful as well.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Here it is the Lionel Tender/Loco matchups for Postwar

View attachment lionelpostwar.PDF


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

You are quick on the trigger gunrunner :laugh:


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Here is a Bulb Chart

View attachment Lionel Bulb Chart.doc


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Had to go and try to top me. 

Looks like another useful reference to have around.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Lionel active screw list from 1977


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Save, print,...save, print,.... save, print. Keep going folks,...I'm catching up...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's the screw list in a convenient PDF file with full size graphics.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Nobody likes a show off


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hellgate said:


> Nobody likes a show off


As I mentioned in another thread, now that I'm retired I work at being a PITA!


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

thansk guys, I, too, have copied those lists. They always come in handy


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I am glad these are helping others out as well.
I would still LOVE to find a screw/rivet chart that what is used where... but I becoming convinced it does not exist.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That would not be a chart, that would be an encyclopedia!


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Here is another one. 
Shows the Old Bulb number and the corresponding New Bulb number
View attachment Lionel Bulb Conversion Chart Word.doc


----------

